# 2010 280Rs Toy Hauler For Sale



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

2010 Keystone 280RS Toy Hauler Travel Trailer RV - 28' coach, 32' O/A length. Tag along (meaning bumper pull, *not* a 5th wheel).

2 full-power electric slides (rear king bed and side dinette), Side-loading front garage is 8' wide by 6'6" deep by 6'6" tall,

AM/FM/MP3/Line-in upgraded stereo (not stock), Upgraded to dual batteries (bought new in October '13),

Booth dinette in side slide, Center kitchen with 3-burner stove and gas oven, Microwave, Composite counter tops, Multiple cabinets throughout,

Flat-screen HDTV w/ bracket to move outside, Additional TV wiring in the garage, Over/under refrigerator, Full-power electric awning,

Full-power 3500 electric tongue jack (not stock, new in June '13), Smooth fiberglass exterior, Front & rear stabilizer jacks,

Diamond plate front gravel cover, E-track in the garage, Gas/Elec. water heater w/DSI, (2) 30-lb. LP tanks,

Ads read that this trailer sleeps 9: three on king slide, two on sleeper sofa, two on dinette queen, and 2 on garage queen murphy bed (YMMV),

Outside kitchen with 2-burner stove & sink & hot/cold running water, Full bath w/ tub & medicine cabinet,

(1) 13.5K Roof AC (brand new in July '13 w/ transferable 3-yr. warranty) ducted throughout the coach, RVIA seal,

Tinted skylight above tub/shower (replaced March '14), Spare tire never been on the ground, Reese dual-cam sway controlling weight distributing hitch included.

Also have '04 Ford F-350 Crew Cab Super Duty diesel dually tow vehicle (162k miles and climbing) available if the trailer sells. PM me for details on the truck.

*Trailer price: $18,800$18,000; Truck & trailer together: $32,000$31,000.* Located in Buford, Georgia, but delivery can be arranged (within reason) for an additional, nominal fee.

PM me for sale details or e-mail me at hjkoontz at gmail dot com, not in this thread.

Sale is contingent upon my receipt of cash or confirmed, certified funds.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing? Nearly 200 views and no responses?

Is it too much $$$?

Is no one buying T/H's?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

There was a fella looking for a 280 on here not long ago.I believe your add was posted shortly after he bought a new 280.I also just bought a new style 280 last year and was looking for quite some time in Canada and U.S. With this model being discontinued i'm surprised there is no interest so far.Things should start to pick up with spring sorta kinda here.I personally think your in the right price range.Good luck with your sale.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

List your tt on the Keystone forum site (similar to this site).

quote name='Tourdfox' date='04 April 2014 - 06:40 PM' timestamp='1396654848' post='492618']
There was a fella looking for a 280 on here not long ago.I believe your add was posted shortly after he bought a new 280.I also just bought a new style 280 last year and was looking for quite some time in Canada and U.S. With this model being discontinued i'm surprised there is no interest so far.Things should start to pick up with spring sorta kinda here.I personally think your in the right price range.Good luck with your sale.
[/quote]


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

villui said:


> List your tt on the Keystone forum site (similar to this site).


Thanks, I just did that.


----------



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bump for the lower price.


----------



## Rkentzel (Sep 5, 2014)

WERA976 said:


> Bump for the lower price.


Is it still available?


----------

